# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Dragon Age: Inquisition: Nhân vật cuối cùng cũng biết nhảy

## myphamchatluong

*Endless Fury - Game hành động màn hình ngang chuẩn bị mở cửa*Game online hành động màn hình ngang Endless Fury sẽ bước vào giai đoạn thử nghiệm closed beta lần thứ 2 vào ngày 10/11 tới đây.
Rogue Knight - Game Online 09/11/2014 20:06

*Đánh giá Eldevin - Game nhập vai phong cách Diablo II trên nền Web*Như chúng tôi đã giới thiệu cách đây không lâu, Eldevin - Webgame nhập vai 3D đang thu hút một lượng tương đối game thủ Việt tham gia chơi thử.
SmiLe - Game Online 09/11/2014 20:06

 Clip*Vẽ Pokemon bằng... bánh ăn sáng*Một cách thể hiện niềm đam mê đối với series game Pokemon rất lạ lùng và độc đáo.
F.F Chocobo - PC/Console 09/11/2014 10:00

*Đánh giá bàn phím chơi game Tesoro Lobera*Tesoro Lobera hứa hẹn sẽ là đối thủ cạnh tranh gay gắt của Razer BlackWidow Ultimate
Nút Chuối - Gaming Gear 09/11/2014 00:00

 Clip hài*Xem cậu nhóc "lồng tiếng" cho game cực đỉnh*Cậu nhóc này đã thể hiện tài năng "lồng tiếng" cực đỉnh của mình cho tựa game Street Fighter 2, tất cả các skill, tiếng động trong game đều được thể hiện một cách tài tình.
Rogue Knight - Game Online 09/11/2014 00:00

*Siêu phẩm MOBA Vainglory rục rịch mở cửa rộng rãi*Mới đây, tựa game di động đáng mong đợi MOBA Vainglory được nhà phát triển Super Evil Megacorp rục rịch mở cửa rộng rãi trên toàn cầu.
MaxSpeed - Mobile & Social 09/11/2014 00:00

 The Summit 2*Tường thuật playoffs DOTA 2 The Summit 2 Europe Cloud 9 vs VP Polar BO3*Trận đấu playoffs DOTA 2 The Summit 2 khu vực Châu Âu giữa Cloud 9 và VP Polar sẽ quyết định cái tên góp mặt trong trận chung kết cùng SecretTeam. Cặp đấu này sẽ diễn ra lúc 23h30 ngày 08/11/2014 hứa hẹn sẽ vô cùng hấp dẫn.
PewPewvn - Tường thuật trực tiếp 08/11/2014 23:00

*Những game online thể thao đẹp mắt đáng thử qua*Những game online thể thao hết sức hấp dẫn mới hoặc sắp ra mắt trên thị trường có đồ hoạ hết sức đẹp mắt game thủ Việt nên thử qua.
Rogue Knight - Game Online 08/11/2014 18:04

*Điểm lại những đổi mới trong Assassin's Creed: Unity*Assassin's Creed: Unity xem ra sẽ mang lại khá nhiều đổi mới so với các phiên bản trước.
F.F Chocobo - PC/Console 08/11/2014 18:04

 The Summit 2 - SEA*Tường thuật playoffs DOTA 2 The Summit 2 SEA Departure vs Invasion BO3*Trận đấu playoffs DOTA 2 The Summit 2 khu vực SEA giữa Departure vs Invasion sẽ bắt đầu diễn ra lúc 20h ngày 08/11/2014 hứa hẹn sẽ rất cân bằng và kịch tính.
PewPewvn - Tường thuật trực tiếp 08/11/2014 17:39

*Tân Mộng Ảo Cổ Long chưa về Việt Nam đã đóng cửa tại quê nhà*Theo tìm hiểu của chúng tôi thì Tân Mộng Ảo Cổ Long vốn đã đóng cửa tại thị trường quê nhà Trung Quốc. Hiện tại game thủ đã không thể đăng ký tài khoản mới và download bản cài của trò chơi
Rogue Knight - Game Online 08/11/2014 17:04

*Diệt Thần và Elves Realm: Ai hơn ai?*Thể loại game thẻ bài có hai tựa game đang thống lĩnh thị trường: Elves Realm và Diệt Thần. Soi xét từ nhiều góc độ, có vẻ như cuộc đua tranh của cặp đấu này đã đến hồi ngã ngũ.
Ếck ôỘp - Mobile & Social 08/11/2014 17:00

 Gift Code*Tân Hải Tặc ra mắt máy chủ Hardcore, tặng 200 Giftcode đặc biệt*Nhân dịp ra mắt máy chủ mới, Tân Hải Tặc gửi tặng game thủ 200 Giftcode cùng nhiều trải nghiệm mới lạ.
Ve Sầu - Game Online 08/11/2014 15:59

*Tổng thể về Nhiệt Huyết Hiệp Nghĩa Đạo - Game 2D đậm chất cổ điển*Nhiệt Huyết Hiệp Nghĩa Đạo là một game online 2D thuộc thể loại MMORPG có đề tài võ hiệp được phát triển và vận hành bởi công ty DreamWork.
Dr.Jackal - Game Online 08/11/2014 15:51

*Cộng đồng game thủ rộn ràng đón quà tri ân từ Ma Thần 3D*Cộng đồng Ma Thần 3D vẫn giữ trọn vẹn tình cảm dành cho game sau ngày trở lại, nhà phát hành không quên chính sách đền bù tri ân dành cho game thủ.
Double A - Mobile & Social 08/11/2014 15:50

*Liên Minh Huyền Thoại: Tuyển tập thánh Mechanics Bjergsen*Trong video lần này, chúng ta sẽ cùng thưởng thức những pha highligh tuyệt đỉnh của Bjergsen - sát thủ đường giữa của Liên Minh Huyền Thoại Bắc Mỹ.
MaxSpeed - Esport 08/11/2014 15:15

*“Game lạ” Ám Hắc Tam Quốc rục rịch “thay máu” với intro Vạn Vương Tranh Bá*Trong khi Mộng Đế Vương còn chưa hết hot, Ám Hắc Tam Quốc đã bất ngờ tung tiếp intro giới thiệu phiên bản Vạn Vương Tranh Bá với nhiều điểm mới đầy thu hút.
Trảm Phong - Game Online 08/11/2014 15:00

 Gift Code*Game hành động Phong Ma ra mắt máy chủ Huyết Phụng, tặng Giftcode*Nhân sự kiện khai mở máy chủ Huyết Phụng, Phong Ma xin gửi tặng game thủ bộ Giftcode Tân thủ.
Double A - Mobile & Social 08/11/2014 14:30

*DOTA 2 StarLadder XI Châu Âu: Fnatic bất ngờ bị loại*Vòng bảng DOTA 2 StarLadder XI sẽ có sự vắng mặt đáng tiếc của Fnatic sau khi thất bại ngay vòng phân loại.
Chidotoji - Esport 08/11/2014 14:17

*Truyện dài kỳ Huyền Thoại Lục Địa MU (Kỳ 2)*Mời các bạn thưởng thức và chú ý theo dõi những phần kế tiếp của bộ truyện Huyền Thoại Lục Địa MU.
Nút Chuối - Game Online 08/11/2014 13:48

*Những thông tin chuyển nhượng DOTA 2 hot nhất trong tuần*Tuần qua, cộng đồng DOTA 2 Việt đã chứng kiến vụ chuyển nhượng giữa Na’Vi và VP.Polar khi Goblak, fng đổi chỗ cho nhau.
Chidotoji - Esport 08/11/2014 13:31

*Khởi tranh CKKV VEC 2014: Đấu trường sinh tử*Vào ngày 09/11 tới, VEC 2014 - ngày hội eSports sẽ đồng loạt diễn ra trên cả nước với sự góp mặt của hơn 300 VĐV tài năng nhất...
Trảm Phong - Esport 08/11/2014 13:30

*Nimble Sense đưa cả đôi tay bạn vào thế giới ảo*Được tối ưu hóa dành cho Oculus Rift, camera cảm biến độ sâu Nimble Sense sẽ đưa đôi tay bạn vào thế giới ảo thay cho việc sử dụng bàn phím hay controller.
Nút Chuối - Gaming Gear 08/11/2014 13:28

*Top game mobile hấp dẫn trên iOS mới ra mắt trong tuần*Tuần này đã xuất hiện rất nhiều những tựa game mobile chạy HĐH iOS ra mắt mà chắc chắn rằng bạn rất muốn được thử qua.
MaxSpeed - Mobile & Social 08/11/2014 13:14

*Dragon Age: Inquisition: Nhân vật cuối cùng cũng biết nhảy*Một tính năng được nhiều fan hâm mộ yêu cầu từ hai phiên bản trước đã được BioWare thêm vào trong Dragon Age: Inquisition.
Equity - PC/Console 08/11/2014 11:59

*gMO Dota Mobile chính thức cập bến làng game Việt*Dota Mobile có bối cảnh chính dựa trên thế giới của World of Warcraft, kết hợp với hệ thống gameplay nhập vai đang rất được yêu thích trên nền tảng mobile hứa hẹn mang lại những trải nghiệm hoàn toàn mới cho game thủ.
Ếck ôỘp - Mobile & Social 08/11/2014 11:44

*X Online: XAOC - Game online hành động kỳ quặc mới mở cửa*Game online hành động hấp dẫn X Online: XAOC đã chính thức bước vào giai đoạn thử nghiệm closed beta tại thị trường Hàn Quốc.
Rogue Knight - Game Online 08/11/2014 11:11

*Đại Minh Chủ: Khám phá sức mạnh vô song của “cặp bài trùng” Phong Vân*Sự kiện “cặp bài trùng” Phong Vân xuất hiện trong thời gian vừa qua đã khiến cộng đồng người chơi Đại Minh Chủ bàn tán trước sức mạnh hô phong hoán vũ, khuynh đảo thiên hạ của hai vị võ tướng mới.
Double A - Mobile & Social 08/11/2014 10:30

*Ớt Bảy Màu - Truyện tranh hài cổ trang hấp dẫn*Ớt Bảy Màu còn được biết tới cái tên “Nijiiro Togarashi”, là một bộ truyện tranh hiếm hoi của tác giả Adachi lấy bối cảnh cổ trang
Dieu Hang - Manga/Film 08/11/2014 10:12

*Thành Đại Lý, núi Thiên Sơn trong Tân Thiên Long 3D*Hãy cùng làm một chuyến trở về cùng những địa danh này trong Tân Thiên Long 3D.
Trảm Phong - Game Online 08/11/2014 09:00

*Overwatch - Siêu phẩm hành động mới đến từ Blizzard*Tại sự kiện Blizzcon đang diễn ra, Blizzard đã công bố sản phẩm mới nhất của mình mang tên Overwatch.
Nút Chuối - Game Online 08/11/2014 03:50

*Xuất hiện những hình ảnh đầu tiên về Battlefield 4 trên iOS*Mới đây, Electronic Arts và DICE vừa chính thức công bố những hình ảnh đầu tiên về Battlefield 4 chạy trên nền tảng hệ điều hành iOS.
MaxSpeed - Mobile & Social 08/11/2014 00:58

 Clip vui nhộn*Kỳ quặc game Bắn Vịt phiên bản đối kháng*Là một trong những tựa game hết sức quen thuộc trên hệ máy "4 nút", Duck Hunt hay thường được gọi là Bắn Vịt đã để lại ấn tượng sâu đậm trong lòng game thủ.
Rogue Knight - Game Online 08/11/2014 00:00

*Top game mobile đậm chất cổ điển được yêu thích trên iOS*Cùng chúng tôi đến với những tựa game mobile đậm chất cổ điển được yêu thích trên hệ điều hành iOS.
MaxSpeed - Mobile & Social 08/11/2014 00:00

*Advance Dino ra mắt trang chủ và phiên bản iOS tại Việt Nam*Người dùng Iphone và Ipad hiện đã có thể download và trải nghiệm gMO Advance Dino - bản Việt hóa hoàn chỉnh của gMO cá tính Dino on Fire và truy cập website tiếng Việt của game.
Ếck ôỘp - Mobile & Social 07/11/2014 23:48

*Series game online có đồ họa 2D đẹp mắt cho game thủ*Mặc dù chỉ có đồ họa 2D song những game online này đều rất sáng tạo và đẹp mắt chứ không hề xấu xí chút nào.
Rogue Knight - Game Online 07/11/2014 23:00

*Những thú vui "đáng sợ" của game thủ Việt*Những "thú vui", hay đúng hơn là thói quen như thế này đang khiến không ít game thủ Việt bị ảnh hưởng
Nút Chuối - Game Online 07/11/2014 20:03

*Battle of Heroes: Land of Immortals - Siêu phẩm RPG đặc sắc trên di động*Battle of Heroes: Land of Immortals là một game nhập vai chiến lược mới dành cho các thiết bị di động được phát triển bởi Ubisoft.
MaxSpeed - Mobile & Social 07/11/2014 18:22

*Tìm hiểu thêm về MMOTPS FireStorm 2 sắp về Việt Nam*Game online shooter góc nhìn thứ 3 FireStorm 2 đã được mua về Việt Nam và chuẩn bị ra mắt game thủ nước nhà trong thời gian ngắn sắp tới.
Rogue Knight - Game Online 07/11/2014 18:22

*Game thủ nói gì về Bang Bang Mobile sau ngày đầu ra mắt*Sau một ngày trải nghiệm Bang Bang Mobile, game thủ nhận xét và đánh giá thế nào về tựa game này.
Ếck ôỘp - Mobile & Social 07/11/2014 18:22

----------

